# Private or NHS



## Hope2005 (Sep 24, 2005)

HI ladies

I am having a dilemma here, the NHS is causing a lot of problems for me. I dont go anywhere with them, and the waiting list is too much. I want to go private (maybe here, maybe abroad), I really need some hope and I feel that paying is the only way to have this. Am I right? is private the answer ? or the NHS ?

I need to decide and very soon soon

Regards, Hope xx


----------



## pixielou (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi there,

sorry no one has replied to you sooner!

I understand how you feel as Im in the same predicamnet, meant to be having NHS but it takes so long etc, want to go private but not sure where to go?


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

I wanted to tell you about me I started private in Poland but done only basic tests and I realise I cant afford for flights and visists very often. Went to NHS and although seems long is not that bad Now after all of that I know NHS was right for me. Good luck ladies


----------

